# Free account - bulk email newsletter sender



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Detailing Industry,

Would anyone here like a year's free use of my new product while we finish Beta testing and writing documentation?

It's a bulk newsletter emailing service with a few unique add-ons. It'll normally be £38 - £250 per month depending on usage level but I could do with 10 or so users to give it a good hammering.

You can read more at: http://www.pe-leadmanager.co.uk

If you want a free account, sign up there and let me know the user ID number you're allocated and I'll power your account up without you having to pay.

Graham


----------

